# Interval International Renewal



## Paul Breiveld (Sep 9, 2009)

Let's say my subscribtion with Interval International has stopped and I decided not to renew for some months or maybe even longer. 

How much is then the 'costly reinstatement fee' that they charge to join the program again later? 

(Interval itself uses the term 'costly reinstatement fee' to either inform or scare me).


----------



## NWL (Sep 9, 2009)

I asked the same question a few months back when I was deciding whether or not to renew.  I only got 1 response from someone who actually let their membership lapse.   They were not charged the 'costly reinstatement fee'.  You never know, though.  He could have just been lucky.  I took a chance and let my membership lapse because we have no need for exchanges at this time.  

Cheers!


----------



## Larry (Sep 9, 2009)

My daughter let her's lapse and not only was there no costly renewal fee but they offered her two years for the price of one year to come back to interval. 

Since she had gotten rid of her timeshare she never took them up on it. I tried to renew my membership using her renewal code and they first wouldn't do it but when I told them that my daughter was offered a better deal than me by cancelling her membership than I was having been a loyal member for several years they gave me the same deal. 

So I doubt that they are still using the high renewal fees any longer.


----------



## Paul Breiveld (Sep 9, 2009)

Larry Clouseau? ;-) 

I guessed something like that might happen: that you get a better deal then you had, because they might actually 'lose' you. It happens in many businesses. Especially during crisistime... And they want you to exchange, as there they make another 100 euro's. I was surprised I did not receive a phonecall yet from them. 5 years ago they were more on top of it!

What makes me doubt too... they mention that the 'costly reinstatement fee' MIGHT apply. They do not talk about how much this fee is, and when it would actually apply. If they would apply it on me, I would be rather 'not amused', since they say it doesn't always apply. And when one is new, one gets bonusweeks like Santa Claus has a bigger holidayseason (something I am 'amused' about... I would say yes immediately to a 5 year renewal with 5 AC bonusweeks!!!)


----------



## ruthjayne (Sep 9, 2009)

I have let mine expire a couple times and have never been charged a reinstatement fee.  I re-upped this spring and while depositing got an AC, all in the same transaction.  I never buy more than one year at a time.  I hate all their sales tactics.  I don't find their people are as knowledgable as they used to be--seems like they are just "closers".


----------



## rosepointe (Sep 10, 2009)

BTW ask for an AC.  They gave me one with an early renewel for 2 years.

Never hurts to try.  They sent the offer to me.

Sue


----------



## Malibu Sky (Sep 11, 2009)

Mine just expired also, any deals that anyone knows of?


----------



## camachinist (Sep 12, 2009)

Just got something in the mail. 3 years for 227.00 and 5 years for 356.00. 

When I renewed 2.5 years ago, it was 189.00 for 3 years in a similar mailing. 

Guess they haven't heard the economy is in the toilet...

Oh, I've let mine expire a couple of times. No fee to re-up.

Pat


----------



## monjes (Feb 21, 2011)

*Renewable anytime*

I have frequently let my II membership expire until I was ready to use it again.  I was always able to renew with no problems.  I didn't want to pay for membership time that I wasn't actively using.

I've been a repeated "on-and-off" member since October 2001, and have never paid penalty fees of any sort when renewing.  Hope that helps.


----------

